# Needle Gauge for chicks?



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My incubator's loaded and I want to vaccinate the chicks for marek's when they hatch. I am about to buy the vaccine but what gauge needle do I need? Or do I need to buy one of those little vaccine guns? (Sorry I don't know the right term)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess I need to go dig mine out to give you the closest number. What I do know is that it's the same gauge as insulin syringes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That would be a 30 ga. then.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's a good guide regarding vaccinating for Marek's Disease:
http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/mdvac.htm


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

30 gauge is way too small. 25 gauge is good. If you buy the vaccine, they normally send a syringe with it. Call and ask them
Insulin syringe is probably a bit small at 27 gauge. I use 25 because the fluid needs to flow thru, and it may be thicker than insulin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sem, that's what they sent me when I thought I was going to start vaccinating.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A 30? I don't even think I've ever even seen a 30! Must be tiny.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you're better at a 27ga, it's pretty small. I may be wrong about the 30 ga. I'll look today to see what we have.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I initially thought 30 myself but I read up on it a bit and it said that small of a needle will actually shred the virus, making the vaccine ineffective. I have some 25's kicking around so I looked at them... I think they'll do, though I admit they're still big in comparison to a wee chick! The articles I found suggested 22-25 and one even said 20!! Uh no... I wouldn't use a 20 for anything short of blood drawing. Jesus, that's big. 

In any even the vaccine is on the way...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's right. Too small a gauge will shred certain things, including red blood cells. Learned that in nursing. 25 gauge is a good size because it's still looks less painful.


----------

